# Millennials React to Luxury Watches



## MarkS (Oct 9, 2009)

This video was posted on the Omega Forum by the honorable Archer. I thought the members here might get a kick from watching. We are a different breed and either we or they are disconnected from reality. Enjoy...


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

I love it. Shows just how irrelevant watches are. It really is a grandpa pastime.


----------



## MarkS (Oct 9, 2009)

Seabee1 said:


> I love it. Shows just how irrelevant watches are. It really is a grandpa pastime.


Ouch!
There are still many young people who enjoy watches and know luxury watches. I am sure you could have rounded up a bunch of senior citizens and they too would have had no idea the value or the brand of the watches. Any thing that is collectible, whether it be wine, art, automobiles, coins, pottery, pens, etc will have a group of individuals who are passionate, knowledgeable and understand the value of what they collect. Ask me about vintage wines, pens or pottery and I will be just as clueless as the millennials.

Watches are irrelevant to those who don't collect for the most part and I have met a number of 20 and 30 somethings that are into watches... so not quite a grandpa pastime yet. Hell, I don't even have grandchildren yet.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Sooooo glad I was born in a different generation.......


----------



## SBogdan (Mar 3, 2021)

It is well known through psychological studies that 10 people looking at an object will most likely see different attributes of it based on their interests, knowledge, education and so on.
There is still no excuse for ignorance as common sense of a fully grown up human being, that went through school and socialized should always whisper in your ear 'precioussss' when you hear about Rolex for example even if you do not care about watches 

All the best, God bless,
Bogdan


----------



## M3xpress (Jan 3, 2014)

Pretty entertaining and a good reminder to like what you like not what others are into. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Seabee1 said:


> I love it. Shows just how irrelevant watches are. It really is a grandpa pastime.


Not really. This could just as easily be applied to wine, spirits, cars, almost anything. Young adults are focused on things that are obtainable to them ... and they are looking for a "cheap buzz" whether talking about their drink, their food, their clothes, anything. Watches and fine (wine, spirits, food, clothing, cars.....) are an acquired taste. It takes time, maturity, and ... money. As they mature and obtain means, so will their tastes.

Yes, every other kid at Beverly Hills High School has a Rolex. But, Main Street kids need time (no pun intended).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z06Biker (Feb 1, 2021)

Seabee1 said:


> I love it. Shows just how irrelevant watches are. It really is a grandpa pastime.


I'm a millennial and I love watches, and cars, and stereos...

It's the new gen, Gen-Z, that are born digitally fluent. They're the ones who shun owning a vehicle for ride share; prefer MP3's and HomePods over vinyl and 2-channel; use their phones for the time and fitbits for the gym. They're the ones the industry needs to worry about.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Z06Biker said:


> I'm a millennial and I love watches, and cars, and stereos...
> 
> It's the new gen, Gen-Z, that are born digitally fluent. They're the ones who shun owning a vehicle for ride share; prefer MP3's and HomePods over vinyl and 2-channel; use their phones for the time and fitbits for the gym. They're the ones the industry needs to worry about.


How many/% of your cohort wear watches though? Like I posted in a similar discussion about smart watches, they're all going to look at 'traditional' watches and scoff at them because they 'only' tell time. I'm sure watches will be around for decades but mostly in retirement homes.

There is the makings of a good cartoon; grandpa getting ready for bed, putting his watch, wallet and car keys on his night stand next to a jar with his dentures in it.


----------



## Z06Biker (Feb 1, 2021)

Seabee1 said:


> How many/% of your cohort wear watches though? Like I posted in a similar discussion about smart watches, they're all going to look at 'traditional' watches and scoff at them because they 'only' tell time. I'm sure watches will be around for decades but mostly in retirement homes.
> 
> There is the makings of a good cartoon; grandpa getting ready for bed, putting his watch, wallet and car keys on his night stand next to a jar with his dentures in it.


True. I'd say as far as I know...maybe 15% wear traditional watches, and of those 15%, about 90% are quartz.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

It's not just that they only tell time, they need somewhat pricy maintenance. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Coders (May 11, 2020)

Fascinating to see their reactions. It takes all sorts to make the world go round and there will be many Millennials that do and will like watches.


----------



## Z06Biker (Feb 1, 2021)

An example of a watch too expensive for Gen-Z, but too gaudy for Gen-X. So...perfect for a millennial!


----------



## LAWatchGuy20 (Aug 12, 2020)

My phone tells time. Watches are for a different appreciation of things 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Z (Jan 20, 2021)

My 21 year old college junior is a watch nerd. She started like a typical young lady, asking for a watch a half dozen or so, years ago. That was a Daniel Wellington (no comment). Then she asked for a Shinola, after reading the company story. Then a G Shock. Now C. Ward.....


----------



## WaleedE (Apr 4, 2021)

This really shows just how people perceive watches nowadays. It's not only about showing time, but as well as the materials and the story that goes behind these watches.


----------



## NotPennysBoat (Aug 10, 2020)

Millennial here and I love watches


----------



## davidevo (Sep 28, 2020)

Couldn't watch the whole thing... but damn.


----------



## Jim Addy (Feb 20, 2006)

When I was their age I didn’t get it either. 

Why do I collect watches. 
Because they cost less and take up less space than cars. 

Jim


----------



## nastang87xx (Mar 4, 2021)

If you're late 20's to late 30's you're a Millennial. If you're mid 20's to a teenager you're a Gen Z'er. Gen Z is the first generation born outside of the dot com era. Millennials saw the transition and are ARGUABLY the best conduit between the grand old days and new ideas.


----------



## IanDetert (Apr 21, 2021)

Fine timepieces are, not to sound redundant but, timeless 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Seabee1 said:


> I love it. Shows just how irrelevant watches are. It really is a grandpa pastime.


The thing is, until I was about 45, I owned nothing but a series of $250 quartz Swiss Army watches (only one at a time, and I kept it until it broke after about 10 years). I have been a collector of different things my whole life (antiques, guitars, bikes) but I never "got" mechanical watches until I was about 45, and I can't even really explain why I started thinking about them. So I was almost everyone in that vidoe at that age, and yet I'm now a fairly obsessive watch person. So I don't think its that watches are irrelvant anymore, but just that watches are a "secret" that people discover at different times in thier lives.


----------



## clockworksynergy (Oct 3, 2013)

damn. 🔥 🔥


----------



## m j b (Feb 24, 2013)

To be fair, I can't remember what kind or brand of watch I had in my twenties. It wasn't until my thirties that it became an interest.


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)

Seabee1 said:


> I love it. Shows just how irrelevant watches are. It really is a grandpa pastime.


If you think watches are irrelevant, then why are you here on a watch forum wasting your time and ours?


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

BA1970 said:


> If you think watches are irrelevant, then why are you here on a watch forum wasting your time and ours?


Relax, it's not an attack on you. As for wasting time, exactly whose time am I wasting, you didn't have to respond but here you are. So are you saying I made you waste your time?

But watches are irrelevant, they are unnecessary for all but possibly a very few who might need them for work or research...maybe. But argue the relevance of spats, or top hats and you're arguing for watches as well.

And who says I can't recognize the irrelevance of them and yet still appreciate and/or enjoy them for what they are...small amusements. Seems my quoted comment that offends you is just a you problem. Pretty sure no one asked you to charge in and defend the virtuous honor of grandpa's who collect watches but many will probably thank you for preserving the sanctity of WUS and the entirety of the religion calling profession avocation hobby! (funny how seriously silly some people can get over what are little more than wind up toys for the elderly)


----------



## WatchMe86 (Dec 14, 2020)

Watched the first few minutes. All I kept thinking was, who cares what these people know or don't know about watches.

News flash - Not everyone's opinion is important or matters.


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

Jim Addy said:


> When I was their age I didn't get it either.
> Why do I collect watches.
> Because they cost less and take up less space than cars.
> Jim


Millennials know they're screwed...


----------



## pixnw (Dec 20, 2008)

I like mechanical watches. Very, very rarely I will notice a cool watch someone else is wearing, or vice versa, and we will have a conversation. The video did show how well branded Rolex is as a luxury brand, as more of those young folks seemed to at least realize they were a premium product. I'm way, way beyond caring what anyone else thinks of something I own. I have met a few other folks that were into mechanical watches for similar reasons and enjoyed some great conversations.


----------



## oztech (Apr 30, 2015)

It all comes back around eventually look at vinyl records so at some point mechanical watches will resurface as a want.


----------



## kg19989 (May 23, 2021)

Watches are a personal expression and a perfect complement to your outfit. I will never apologize for my watches and neither will my 21 year old son who as part of the younger genera has a true appreciation for fine tune pieces. He owns, among others, a Tudor BB, an Omega Seamaster Golf watch and two Christopher Wards. He loves them all and coordinates them with his outfit or what he’s doing. Incidentally, he has ZERO interest in an apple watch. Proud papa!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWFLA1 (Nov 12, 2007)

Interesting video - I'm not sure that as familiar as most of us are with timepieces that we could tell value of a 450,000 watch within a few seconds of having it handed to us.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

I have this annoying argumentative know-it-all millennial at work. He posted my $10,500(aud) Omega on some social networking site and got little reaction. Then he posted my $1000(aud) Tag F1 Quartz and the young people were wowed and ask him how he could afford it in amazement.

Amusing.


----------



## thorn79 (Oct 2, 2019)

Seabee1 said:


> But watches are irrelevant, they are unnecessary for all but possibly a very few who might need them for work or research...maybe. But argue the relevance of spats, or top hats and you're arguing for watches as well.


I agree. There are clocks everywhere now, but back in the day it was helpful to have a watch, no smart phones, fewer computers. When I worked in a lab I had to use a timer for assays, I had to add a reagent or turn up the temperature on something at a certain time. I had a LCD watch with an alarm and timer and used it all the time. We had timers but they seemed to walk away when I needed them so I mostly used my watch. Most complex assays are done by robots now. I work at home now and still wear a watch, I guess bad habits never die. 

My daughter likes her Garmin smart watch. She got her pilots license and is training for becoming an instructor. She tries to fly every week. Sometimes my wife and will drop her off and go run some errands, I'll send her a text "I'm heading towards the airport" to let her know to turn back from the practice area. It will vibrate on her arm, safer so she does not to keep checking her phone which could be a fatal distraction. Plus if the altimeter dies in the aircraft she has a back up.  Our small 50 yo trainer has a windup clock and she used to use it when training, it still keeps good time.


----------



## nsims (6 mo ago)

Timepieces are a work of art. When you don’t have wealth to appreciate them and why they are worn in the first place, you wouldn’t understand. Timepieces are simply worn to keep time, but as a statement in time about style, craftsmanship and status. If you don’t know, it’s okay that you don’t know. Gen Z that do understand have already gotten a taste of the lifestyle that values assets that hold and/or appreciate in value. They also invest in assets rather than make purchases in items that are wasteful. Again, if you don’t know it okay for your to stay in the dark as you won’t understand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## concavecircle (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't think "Millennials don't care about luxury watches" is an interpretation that makes sense. I don't know many people who are into oil paintings or sculptures by famous artists...because I don't know many people who can afford oil paintings by well known painters. If you handed a random person 500 million dollars, the chance that they start looking at 50k oil paintings for their house would go up dramatically.

Same thing with watches. Most people just don't have the means to shop for luxury brand watches. I'm 29 and male, I'd say most of my male friends like watches to some degree, but the ones who make a lot of money are the only ones who have interest in expensive watches. If you handed the less well off guys a few million, they would probably start looking into higher end watches.

Not too long ago, I thought it was ridiculous that people would spend 5 digits on a watch. Fast forward a few years, I've been quite fortunate, and I'm now looking at 5 digit botique watches as investment pieces. Having the means to buy stuff changes your perspective on said stuff completely.


----------



## OotOot (1 mo ago)

concavecircle said:


> I don't think "Millennials don't care about luxury watches" is an interpretation that makes sense. I don't know many people who are into oil paintings or sculptures by famous artists...because I don't know many people who can afford oil paintings by well known painters. If you handed a random person 500 million dollars, the chance that they start looking at 50k oil paintings for their house would go up dramatically.
> 
> Same thing with watches. Most people just don't have the means to shop for luxury brand watches. I'm 29 and male, I'd say most of my male friends like watches to some degree, but the ones who make a lot of money are the only ones who have interest in expensive watches. If you handed the less well off guys a few million, they would probably start looking into higher end watches.
> 
> Not too long ago, I thought it was ridiculous that people would spend 5 digits on a watch. Fast forward a few years, I've been quite fortunate, and I'm now looking at 5 digit botique watches as investment pieces. Having the means to buy stuff changes your perspective on said stuff completely.


Very well said. I have similar thoughts. Years ago I didn’t understand people spending more than $1k on a watch, fast forward 10 years and I’ve got a decent collection of watches and researching for my first $5k+ watch


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

At all ages, even among the "wealthy", few wear or have much knowledge about high end watches. Most wear smart watches, status watches solely for status reasons (you know the brands, they know nothing about them except their desirability), fashion pieces, or inherited pieces. 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

"Here are reactions of 4 hand picked people for a YouTube video. They are a 100% representation for an entire generation"

🍪


----------



## Tony Z (Jan 20, 2021)

At age 70, I’ve met many people of all ilk, some without much, some with. I see none lacking a desire to have better/nicer things. There is, however, a lack of many not understanding there are other fine watches besides Rolex or Seiko, or Casio and IWC.


----------



## DON (Feb 14, 2006)

Girl at Starbucks thought my Panerai was worth $350. Was a little shocked when I told her the current retail price


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

DON said:


> Girl at Starbucks thought my Panerai was worth $350. Was a little shocked when I told her the current retail price


Did you tell her that you thought her coffee was worth 15₵?

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------

